# Dog Protection Tournament



## clinton thomas morton

Hey everyone check this out coming in march to Texas www.tk9tc.homestead.com.


----------



## David Frost

Welcome to the forum. Please stop by the Member's Bio thread and introduce yourself. Sometimes, teaser posts such as yours can become controversial. While controversey isn't prohibited, you are required to answer questions directed to you about your programs. Otherwise, it's just considered as advertising. Enjoy the forum.

DFrost


----------



## clinton thomas morton

ok i guess i didnt do things correct but all i was trying to do is promote this event this isnt about making
alot of money its challenging other working dogs but i will look at the info you told me to look at


----------



## Keith Earle

Dont see much Protection in the Rules .


----------



## clinton thomas morton

protection is not in rules it is in the level so click on that


----------



## Christopher Smith

> *DEFEND YOURS*
> ​You are working in your front yard with your dog back tied when a thief calmly walks up and steals property of yours. The thief takes off running and you must utilize your dog to manage the situation appropriately.




I take my dog in the house with me and call the cops. That way they can use their dog, that my tax dollars have paid for. Now my dog and I are safe. They don't make any lawn equipment, that a person could carry off, that's worth me or my dog getting hurt over. 




> A thief steals an item from a man sitting in the park where you happen to be working on muzzle work with your dog. You must send your dog to stop the thief from succeeding with the crime.




See the answer above.


----------



## clinton thomas morton

Just to let everyone know i am training as apprentice under someone so i dont know everything so
some questions you may have about our tournament i may have to get some answers from him.
All i know is he has over 20 yrs in the business and i believe he is the best at what he does.If im
not allowed to do promoting of dog trainers then i want say anymore about him but please let
me know the rules thanks clint


----------



## clinton thomas morton

what does this mean a scenario?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

That could be any situation you might end up in.


----------



## clinton thomas morton

ok thanks i understand now


----------



## Dwyras Brown

Who are you training under?


----------



## clinton thomas morton

Rob Boudreau


----------



## Joby Becker

clinton thomas morton said:


> ok i guess i didnt do things correct but all i was trying to do is promote this event this isnt about making
> alot of money its challenging other working dogs but i will look at the info you told me to look at


challenging other working dogs?
what do you mean by challenging?
are your dogs competing?
thanks


----------



## Brian Anderson

I went and read the promo. I still dont get it. Those are some "different" scenarios to be sure.


----------



## Harry Keely

clinton thomas morton said:


> what does this mean a scenario?


Hey Clinton you might just want to just sit back and read for awhile before jumping in here with both feet knee deep in it, JMO fella.:-\"


----------



## Mike Scheiber

I googled his name several different ways found some video no clue if this is what your talking about. Looks like a bad situation any way you look at it. That big old dog seems to be in a really bad spot and just wants out of that gate, but still is able to muster up a small wag of the tail for the nutter..........dang
www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UXee3dpjaM


----------



## Brian Anderson

Harry Keely said:


> Hey Clinton you might just want to just sit back and read for awhile before jumping in here with both feet knee deep in it, JMO fella.:-\"


Harry I was thinking the same thing lol....


----------



## Ashley Campbell

> *DEFEND YOURS*
> ​You are working in your front yard with your dog back tied when a thief calmly walks up and steals property of yours. The thief takes off running and you must utilize your dog to manage the situation appropriately.




Ok I don't pretend to understand this but I'll give it a shot.
Why is my dog backtied in my yard? It's MY yard, and my dog is trained well enough to stay with me in the yard. What is in my front yard that is worth messing with when I'm out there and my dog is with me?
Unless the creep is mugging me for a rolex (reality, I wouldn't be wearing it out in my yard to do yard work), anything in my front yard isn't worth calling the cops over. Damn thief, stole my gardening shears, hope he trips and falls on them - new pair, $5.

Just an odd scenario to begin with, like someone else said. I could see being mugged at an ATM at night, or car jacked, but having my gardening equipment stolen while I'm standing there? Not likely.


----------



## Brian Anderson

Ashley Campbell said:


> Ok I don't pretend to understand this but I'll give it a shot.
> Why is my dog backtied in my yard? It's MY yard, and my dog is trained well enough to stay with me in the yard. What is in my front yard that is worth messing with when I'm out there and my dog is with me?
> Unless the creep is mugging me for a rolex (reality, I wouldn't be wearing it out in my yard to do yard work), anything in my front yard isn't worth calling the cops over. Damn thief, stole my gardening shears, hope he trips and falls on them - new pair, $5.
> 
> Just an odd scenario to begin with, like someone else said. I could see being mugged at an ATM at night, or car jacked, but having my gardening equipment stolen while I'm standing there? Not likely.
> [/COLOR][/FONT]


Sooo Ashley you have a Rolex???? :twisted:


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Yeah but I only wear it while I'm digging in my yard, so you'll have to snag it off me then.


----------



## Brian Anderson

Ashley Campbell said:


> Yeah but I only wear it while I'm digging in my yard, so you'll have to snag it off me then.


:-k That should be easy since your dogs back tied to the wheel barrow LOL.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Brian Anderson said:


> :-k That should be easy since your dogs back tied to the wheel barrow LOL.


Brian,

It's her 45 and the steel pipe you have to worry about, not the dog


----------



## clinton thomas morton

ok im very new to this so if you have any questions or concerns please use the contact info on the
flyer Rob can answer any questions you may have


----------



## clinton thomas morton

Harry Keely said:


> Hey Clinton you might just want to just sit back and read for awhile before jumping in here with both feet knee deep in it, JMO fella.:-\"


 belieive me i am the one thing people need to understand this is not like most protection competitions


----------



## Harry Keely

clinton thomas morton said:


> belieive me i am the one thing people need to understand this is not like most protection competitions


Just trying to give a heads up to a newbie, because even though you been doing this for a few years still makes you a newbie. This forum is loaded down with new people, middle of the road people and without a doubt the oldies ( sport presidents, top KNPV and top other sports, Presidents & officers of clubs, national & world competitors and seasoned LEO handlers that can read right through the B.S. ). So don't take it the wrong way just like I said sit back enjoy and ask legitimate questions of course have some fun just be on your toes and watch your P's & Q's in the beginning and you will do just fine. Just a word to the wise.:wink:


----------



## Brian Anderson

Thomas Barriano said:


> Brian,
> 
> It's her 45 and the steel pipe you have to worry about, not the dog


Thomas you got a point there ..... hell a Rolex would look outta place on me anyway now that I think about it 8)


----------



## Brian Anderson

Harry Keely said:


> Just trying to give a heads up to a newbie, because even though you been doing this for a few years still makes you a newbie. This forum is loaded down with new people, middle of the road people and without a doubt the oldies ( sport presidents, top KNPV and top other sports, Presidents & officers of clubs, national & world competitors and seasoned LEO handlers that can read right through the B.S. ). So don't take it the wrong way just like I said sit back enjoy and ask legitimate questions of course have some fun just be on your toes and watch your P's & Q's in the beginning and you will do just fine. Just a word to the wise.:wink:


Also please note BELOW Harry's name to your left it says "LANDSHARK" ...whatever you do don't throw blood in the water !!!! Right now its looking pretty Red...


----------



## clinton thomas morton

Harry Keely said:


> Just trying to give a heads up to a newbie, because even though you been doing this for a few years still makes you a newbie. This forum is loaded down with new people, middle of the road people and without a doubt the oldies ( sport presidents, top KNPV and top other sports, Presidents & officers of clubs, national & world competitors and seasoned LEO handlers that can read right through the B.S. ). So don't take it the wrong way just like I said sit back enjoy and ask legitimate questions of course have some fun just be on your toes and watch your P's & Q's in the beginning and you will do just fine. Just a word to the wise.:wink:


well im not trying to bs anyone this is for real but this has never been done in my area before so
we are trying something new and i dont take comments from others personally i just know i dont
have the experiance to give them the best answer.I do know one thing is this competition is for
all breeds novice and seasoned so we should have a great turnout whether its a belgian malinios
or a fila and im just excited thats all i can say and thanks so much for helping me out


----------



## Thomas Barriano

clinton thomas morton said:


> well im not trying to bs anyone this is for real but this has never been done in my area before so
> we are trying something new and i dont take comments from others personally i just know i dont
> have the experiance to give them the best answer.I do know one thing is this competition is for
> all breeds novice and seasoned so we should have a great turnout whether its a belgian malinios
> or a fila and im just excited thats all i can say and thanks so much for helping me out



Good Luck with the Tournament. It would be nice to see a protection dog event in that area that wasn't all hype and BS


----------



## clinton thomas morton

thanks so much


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Brian Anderson said:


> Thomas you got a point there ..... hell a Rolex would look outta place on me anyway now that I think about it 8)


Yeah, that's what I thought


----------



## Brian Anderson

Ashley Campbell said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought


Hell hath no fury like that of a woman who feels her Rolex is in danger of being nabbed lol my mama didnt raise no fool [-(


----------



## clinton thomas morton

watching K9 the movie wow what a bite that gsd has


----------



## Bob Scott

Curious about the scenario with you working in the yard and some guy comes in and takes your stuff.
Shouldn't a good PPD dog prevent the bad guy from coming in the yard in the first place?:-k
Just a thought!


----------



## James Idi

> belieive me i am the one thing people need to understand this is not like most protection competitions



Believe me....

I am the one thing people need to understand....


This is not like most protection competitions.....




What the hell are you talking about sir?


----------



## Patrick Murray

Christopher Smith said:


> I take my dog in the house with me and call the cops. That way they can use their dog, that my tax dollars have paid for. Now my dog and I are safe. They don't make any lawn equipment, that a person could carry off, that's worth me or my dog getting hurt over. See the answer above.


Right on Christopher. This "scenario" below is a very poor one. 

*DEFEND YOURS*
​You are working in your front yard with your dog back tied when a thief calmly walks up and steals property of yours. The thief takes off running and you must utilize your dog to manage the situation appropriately.


----------



## Patrick Murray

Bob Scott said:


> Curious about the scenario with you working in the yard and some guy comes in and takes your stuff.
> Shouldn't a good PPD dog prevent the bad guy from coming in the yard in the first place?:-k
> Just a thought!


I suppose it depends on whether or not one trains their dog to defend their property or their person, hence "personal" protenction dog. I wouldn't want my dogs to automatically attack someone (neighbor, kid, etc.) who enters unto my property and picks up a lawn ornament, etc.


----------



## Joby Becker

Hopefully the website will show some of the scenarios...

We did our little events to test a dogs training period, whether it was realistic for actual protection or not. 

PP folk that train alot, come up with a lit of different things to train, whether realistic or not, it keeps busy and gives them something to train for and their dogs skills to practice...not all people have untrained junk yard dogs..these events can be like PP/Sport with a bunch of different scenarios or very simple and more realistic.

People do like to go to these things because they are all different, and you learn about the dog you have and see areas that are strong and weak in your training..and to network and have fun...

I did a bagsnatch scenario a few times at our events.

walk dog, set bag down on chair/bench, walk to minivan, put dog in minivan...
"oh" I forgot my bag...leave dog in van, go back to get your bag, as you try to grab it, a "badguy" takes it and runs aways. you call dog out of van to send on "badguy", the second the dog bites badguy, he drops the bag, you pick up bag, out the dog, and get you and the dog back into the van as fast as possible. badguy does not fight or pursue...

It was timed event, for bonus points. clock started when badguy grabbed the bag, and stopped when you and the dog were in the van.

Not super realistic, but did test several things in a dogs training. his control to stay in the van, his speed of engagement, his outing, the ease and speed of recall and getting him in van.

some suprises happened, dogs grabbed the bag, dogs would not out, dogs would leave van too early, dogs would not want to go back in the van..

It was a PP event, so dogs/handlers of various skill, and training were in attendance...but everyone did learn something about their dogs in those events, with 5-7 scenarios...some more realistic than others..

here is video of a run through...girl did not get in van at end like she should have, and we did make the distance farther at the event.with a decent struggle with handler at first..nothing exciting or major, looks real simple...but did pose some problems for certain handlers/dogs...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRSGTDI2Gm0


----------



## Keith Earle

do you train with Butch C.seems like his kind of stuff,just saying


----------



## clinton thomas morton

you hit the nail on the head thanks for your response


----------



## Joby Becker

Keith Earle said:


> do you train with Butch C.seems like his kind of stuff,just saying


Keith...Nope don't know Butch...

I am not sure why as a key member in an up and coming "sport" like APPDA would choose to take a shot me, based on a video that is testing a scenario for a PP type event. 

It was not my dog, not my training, just a simple scenario, just like any other type of scenario that people come up with for these things. 

The APPDA is the same sort of thing, in my opinion, just standardized, which is a good thing...this was just an 'extra' little thing, for bonus points, that was not very realistic in some ways, but a good test to find out a few things about your dog.

I don't do these events anymore...I still like to attend them, and do have an interest in APPDA, in which I was in communications with MO about, just last week, so it is a little insulting, as I know how Butch is perceived.
But no biggie. 

Just another thing to do with the dogs...

Most of the stuff we did was similar to what you guys are doing, but with less pressure, as it was a fun event, not a certifying type of event. No more or less realistic than what you guys are trying to do. 

Still guys in suit, practicing control and distractions, did food refusal, call offs, fendits,guards and recalls.and hidden equipment...judged control,engagement,bite quality and outs.

Not sure if the dig was about the scenario, the dog, the training or what..
here is same dog at Tom Riche Memorial event, winning the Hardest Hitting contest, being worked by Cory Dewberry. Dog also took first or second in the PP tournie (can't remember), with great scenarios and decoys...









This is short vid with a small portion of OB with decoys on the field, bite over an obstacle (PSA decoy), and a 2 man scenario (PSA and SCH decoys), at an event with the same girl and the same dog..in my opinion that dog and its training is a 100 times better than anything I have seen online related to Butch and his training..She won a lot of different events in our area with the dog, and is now doing PSA I think. That dog is not the best dog I have seen, but a great dog, that can be counted on to do its job.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOQDpS-5GOM&feature=player_embedded

Our events were nothing super special, just were what they were...a decent way to test your dogs if you were not involved in a official dogsport, to get out and have fun and meet people....with a PP focus...which is what I think you guys are trying to do as well. I would like to think we had fairly judged events that were decently ran. I have seen better, and have seen A LOT WORSE. We did make the effort to use experienced decoys in our shows, I hired mostly guys that were certified in PSA, Schutzhund, FR, and a couple police guys, some were better than others, and some did their own thing, off script, which I didn't like, but fine if they were consistant with every dog...
everyone had fun at the events, including the decoys...

Here is a video from the APPDA site.

http://www.theappda.com/apps/videos/videos/show/11492624-training-day-4-mp4

Should I base my opinion of your sport on this video? Looka lot like something I might find if watching a K9PS video. Just saying...

Or this one? I did almost the exact same thing a couple times, but outside not inside. 
http://www.theappda.com/apps/videos/videos/show/11492634-appda-k9-trial-rivale-choco

Like I said, not sure if that was a dig or not, if it was I have no idea why...I was doing things that were in a lot of ways very similar to what most of the stuff you guys are doing...

I just know how Butch is perceived on here, so it is a little insulting, and confusing, coming from someone who is doing the same type of thing.

I think what we did had better scenarios, better dogs, better decoys, and better judging from what I have seen and heard about K9PS or Butch. 

All of this stuff is really sort a "sport" in itself, with jugding and points and such, *all of it* is not really that realistic. Bad guys don't have suits, and are not going to snap into a violent attack on someone with a trained dog right there, or scream at the dog and charge it, or fire gunshots over the dogs head, or work him like decoys do, they are not going to offer our dogs hotdogs, we are not gonna walk up and shake a badguys hand only to have him assault us the next second...etc.etc...
I tried to work with scenarios that are typical for these types of things, PP type scenarios, but never made claims that they were realistic, like some of the sports do...

These things are less realistic than we all think they are, including your sport. 
But we gotta do something with our dogs...It is rare that any of them are gonna get a chance to bite somebody for real...


----------



## Bob Scott

Patrick Murray said:


> I suppose it depends on whether or not one trains their dog to defend their property or their person, hence "personal" protenction dog. I wouldn't want my dogs to automatically attack someone (neighbor, kid, etc.) who enters unto my property and picks up a lawn ornament, etc.


I agree with that although a dog that doesn't at least alert/ threaten a stranger coming in the yard uninvited isn't much of a dog, trained in PPD or not. That doesn't/shouldn't have to be trained. 
This is a perfect scenario where a bad guy willing to come through my dogs "alert" should be shot.


----------



## Keith Earle

Joby my statement was Not to you but to the originator of the thread , I liked you stuff looked like excersises you can really use sorry for misunderstanding,


----------



## Patrick Murray

Bob Scott said:


> I agree with that although a dog that doesn't at least alert/ threaten a stranger coming in the yard uninvited isn't much of a dog, trained in PPD or not. That doesn't/shouldn't have to be trained.
> This is a perfect scenario where a bad guy willing to come through my dogs "alert" should be shot.


You're right, of course, any decent dog should alert. I'm just clarifying that a dog trained to protect the handler and family isn't necessarily a weak or "bad" dog if it doesn't attack someone who wanders onto the owner's property and retrieves something in it.


----------



## Bob Scott

Patrick Murray said:


> You're right, of course, any decent dog should alert. I'm just clarifying that a dog trained to protect the handler and family isn't necessarily a weak or "bad" dog if it doesn't attack someone who wanders onto the owner's property and retrieves something in it.



That just seems like a contradiction to me but I admit to knowing nothing about PPD. :wink:


----------



## Ashley Campbell

My untrained dog becomes wary of strangers approaching, before they get to my yard...let alone a dog trained to be wary of strangers to begin with.
Realistically, Joby's description is much more likely to happen. I have a bad habit of setting my wallet down on the top of the car or the trunk while I"m sticking stuff in and it would be easy to snatch...

Garden gnome theft has been on the rise though...


----------



## Patrick Murray

Bob Scott said:


> That just seems like a contradiction to me but I admit to knowing nothing about PPD. :wink:


It's not a contradiction, Bob. It's just a preference of the owner/handler. However, the dog's preference might be to bite the bejeebers :mrgreen: out of someone for crossing their turf, even if the handler never intended for them to do that. That's the risk of owning bite dogs.


----------



## Joby Becker

Keith Earle said:


> Joby my statement was Not to you but to the originator of the thread , I liked you stuff looked like excersises you can really use sorry for misunderstanding,



OOPS!!!
I was shocked a little after have just went back and forth with Mo...last week LOL..thought that was a good exchange of info...

the guy who is running this event was a past K9PS champ...
This poor kid came here to promote this event, not knowing where he landed..

I used to get all the same crap when trying to promote shows...so I do feel for him...but real bad idea to come post about it and not be able to answer normal questions about it, just not real well prepared....

hopefully the guy that runs it will come on and explain what makes this
"something that has never been done before". an basically explain it period...but I doubt it...


----------



## Mo Earle

_APPDA-"Should I base my opinion of your sport on this video? Looka lot like something I might find if watching a K9PS video. Just saying.._."

Joby- good question....short answer- not exactly- the APPDA website, allows participants to post videos on the website-a lot are of training,some when we were establishing the program, some are from the club in the UK- but I would encourage interested handlers to definately check out Ali Czar's video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3wVAxudhTU -that you posted-that is the pressure the dogs should expect facing an APPDA Decoy. That video came from the most recent trial we had in Pierson,Florida- it was a BLAST!! if I do say so myself:razz: and that dog took second place out of 19 entries.
also I am glad you spoke to Keith-

not to steal the original OP's posting- it is a LOT of work to put on a protection event- so the main goal- is dog saftey, consistent true pressure from the decoys, good fair Evaluations of the dogs, and Have FUN!!


----------



## Darryl Richey

The problem with ...."something that has never been done before" in the dog world is its like trying to recreate the wheel. Same as far as different training methods. They have all been done before "you" just may put a little twist to it. The odds of it being brand new are very slim.

Darryl


----------



## Joby Becker

Mo Earle said:


> _APPDA-"Should I base my opinion of your sport on this video? Looka lot like something I might find if watching a K9PS video. Just saying.._."
> 
> Joby- good question....short answer- not exactly- the APPDA website, allows participants to post videos on the website-a lot are of training,some when we were establishing the program, some are from the club in the UK- but I would encourage interested handlers to definately check out Ali Czar's video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3wVAxudhTU -that you posted-that is the pressure the dogs should expect facing an APPDA Decoy. That video came from the most recent trial we had in Pierson,Florida- it was a BLAST!! if I do say so myself:razz: and that dog took second place out of 19 entries.
> also I am glad you spoke to Keith-
> 
> not to steal the original OP's posting- it is a LOT of work to put on a protection event- so the main goal- is dog saftey, consistent true pressure from the decoys, good fair Evaluations of the dogs, and Have FUN!!


look like fun to me  agreed.


----------



## Justin C. Glass

Tournament sounds like something fun to watch, the trainer this kid is training under is leggit, *www.MTFDogs.com is robs personal sight along with his credintials, why jump the kid? I am sure he didnt mean to offend anyone. Just as I am not attending to offend any one either. What one man considers dumb another finds to be great fun take for instance Oh bungie jumping dumb in my opinion but someone might find it fun..lol*


----------



## Robert Boudreau

Good day Ladies and Gentleman;

it is a pleasure to hear about all the interest in our event. I do apologize for not having the time to be on here because this is one of the best forums on the net for a wealth of information. Training barking dogs come first. lol

A few posts have been brought to my attention inquiring about our event. There are a few sport organizations out there and many have put together tournaments similar to ours. We encourage all to attend as our goal is have a huge turn out to this affordable competition.

I have had many wonderful years experience internationally competing, judging and being a decoy for different venues. Taking the basic fundamentals for safety, sport, dogs and handlers we aim to bring an ever more realistic tournament especially for the handlers.

"Realistic", ok we can only take that word so literal. We cannot have real bullets, there must be some protection for the decoys, etc, etc. Many of the scenarios have been done before, with so many tournaments throughout the years there are only so many ideas that can be created. In addition to be realistic we chose not to have this event designed for a particular breed of dog, a young ahtletic handler nor can we design each scenario for a particular individual. Some scenarios competitors will be doing will not specifically fit your lifestyle and/or SOP (Standard Operated Procedures). It is in fact a competition, not real life. There are set rules

Where we are taking this to the next level is the sequestered part. In real life people do not know and cannot predict what and how any given situation will play out. Being sequestered we are creating the same unknown. Yes there have been other sequestered events. So,.....we aim to set the standard even higher. Handlers will be scored for their decision as to how they react in each scenario in addition to the dog's performance. Again, we designed this so you do not have to be a young athletic person willing to cross a river or crawl under barbed wire, etc.

There is no perfect sport and/or tournament. Even the ones we create will have problems or flaws but who has the intestinal fortitude to stick their heads out and provide an event for others around this wonderful nation?

If we as competitors continue to pick apart each and every event and/or sport as big as the dog world is these events will continue to be small. So I ask, do you wish to make dog protection sports as big as Professional Bull Riding? Do you want to show the world how wonderfully trained you and your K9 are? How you as a team create safety much greater than liability! It is in my best interest to support as many legitimate and honorable events as humanly possible. Our beliefs will dictate our actions, if we continue to think small, we will continue to be small.

Who's ready to accept the Texas K9 TEAM Challenge???


----------



## Jeff Gasaway

Patrick Murray said:


> Right on Christopher. This "scenario" below is a very poor one.
> 
> *DEFEND YOURS*​
> 
> You are working in your front yard with your dog back tied when a thief calmly walks up and steals property of yours. The thief takes off running and you must utilize your dog to manage the situation appropriately.


Option A: I pull out my GLOCK22 shoot him and go back to working my dog
Option B: I call out for my Liger than is caged in the garage that I haven't fed in four days and let him chew up the guy...then I take the Rolex off him and give it back to Ashley.


----------



## Patrick Murray

Yea, empty your clip into the dude's back as he's running down the street with your garden gnome. I'm sure a jury will agree it was justifiable homicide. :---) :wink: :lol:


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Patrick Murray said:


> Yea, empty your clip into the dude's back as he's running down the street with your garden gnome. I'm sure a jury will agree it was justifiable homicide. :---) :wink: :lol:


LMAO.

Actually, someone stole my snow shovel off my front lawn when I went in the house to warm up last week. Now imagine, had I been versed in sic'ing my dog on people, I might still have that $5 snow shovel and a $30,000 lawsuit to save me from having to go buy a new shovel.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Ashley Campbell said:


> LMAO.
> 
> Actually, someone stole my snow shovel off my front lawn when I went in the house to warm up last week. Now imagine, had I been versed in sic'ing my dog on people, I might still have that $5 snow shovel and a $30,000 lawsuit to save me from having to go buy a new shovel.


Ashley,

You could have shot him and used the Homeowners Protection/Make my Day law. If they had anything to say about it being on the lawn and not in the actual house. You could claim
temporary insanity and hormonal imbalance being 9 1/2 months
pregnant


----------



## clinton thomas morton

thanks for the response justin and you are correct im still learning how to respond on this forum their are alot
of experianced trainers and decoys on here and i only have about 7 months of experiance so im really
here for listening thanks clint


----------



## Butch Cappel

Dang it! 
BUSTED!!!

Boudreau should have never mentioned that bull riding part! Oh Well.


----------



## Joby Becker

As big as bullriding?

I think that would take national weekly television exposure and a bonafide dog sport...

let us know how many people attend this event.

Biggest one I did was 300 people give or take...and that was with 1000's of dollars spent on promotion....I did hear of one inner city competition that claimed 2500 in attendance, but later found out it was in conjunction with another LARGE event not related to dogs.....


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Joby Becker said:


> I did hear of one inner city competition that claimed 2500 in attendance, but later found out it was in conjunction with another LARGE event not related to dogs.....



A local trainer did a demo at the County Fair a couple of years ago.
That don't mean 5k people came to see him 

The next time the WWE comes to the Colorado Springs World Arena I'll volunteer to do a protection demo with my dogs and claim thousands of people came to see my dogs  

On the other hand, Boudreau seems like a pretty reputable trainer and I hope his event is successful


----------



## Joby Becker

I always used to say if they can pack a stadium full of people to watch some fairies twirl batons, it should be able to be done with some for of biting dog event...


----------



## clinton thomas morton

Its good to see that everyone understands what we are trying to do through your participation and love for the game we can achieve this.


----------



## Alice Bezemer

David Frost said:


> Welcome to the forum. Please stop by the Member's Bio thread and introduce yourself. Sometimes, teaser posts such as yours can become controversial. While controversey isn't prohibited, you are required to answer questions directed to you about your programs. Otherwise, it's just considered as advertising. Enjoy the forum.
> 
> DFrost





clinton thomas morton said:


> Its good to see that everyone understands what we are trying to do through your participation and love for the game we can achieve this.



Just saying :lol:

did you forget something Clinton :?:


----------



## clinton thomas morton

Alice Bezemer said:


> Just saying :lol:
> 
> did you forget something Clinton :?:


if you are talking about answering questions i think that was explained by mr boudreau if not
then you need to give me a specific question thanks


----------



## clinton thomas morton

Butch Cappel said:


> Dang it!
> BUSTED!!!
> 
> Boudreau should have never mentioned that bull riding part! Oh Well.


What hes talking about is dog protection sports should be just as big as bullriding
what makes bullriding a better sport than dog sports its all our jobs to make this
as big as possiable to put this sport in front of as many people as possiable so
more people will believe in what you are trying to accomplish


----------



## Thomas Barriano

clinton thomas morton said:


> if you are talking about answering questions i think that was explained by mr boudreau if not
> then you need to give me a specific question thanks


Clinton,

Did you do an intro post in the appropriate section?


----------



## clinton thomas morton

Thomas Barriano said:


> Clinton,
> 
> Did you do an intro post in the appropriate section?


 no oops


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Thomas Barriano said:


> Clinton,
> 
> Did you do an intro post in the appropriate section?


Dang Thomas we could deputise you as WDF inspector Wyatt Earp


----------

